

The FIFA Bump: How a Video Game Makes Music Go Viral - joeteplow
http://blog.socialrank.com/2014/12/04/the-fifa-bump/

======
jslampe
I used to turn on FIFA '06 on the background just to hear the soundtrack.

~~~
Ataub24
I'm all about Franz Ferdinand

------
lpcrealmadrid
fifa 99 is what started it all. fatboy slim

